# Stromaufteilung bei Parallelschaltung



## Anfänger1 (14 April 2006)

Hab mal ne dumme frage :
Wenn ich 8 Hallogenstrahler hab die Parallel zueinander geschalten sind und 7 davon ausfallen! Weshalb wird die abgegebene Leistung an der einen nicht sehr viel höher ?? Die Strome teilt sich doch eigentlich unter den 8 auf! Wenn nun aber  nur eine Lampe angehängt ist fließt doch der ganze Strom über eine Lampe!!


----------



## seeba (14 April 2006)

Anfänger1 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab mal ne dumme frage :
> Wenn ich 8 Hallogenstrahler hab die Parallel zueinander geschalten sind und 7 davon ausfallen! Weshalb wird die abgegebene Leistung an der einen nicht sehr viel höher ?? Die Strome teilt sich doch eigentlich unter den 8 auf! Wenn nun aber  nur eine Lampe angehängt ist fließt doch der ganze Strom über eine Lampe!!


Ehm, nein!?

Rges = (r1^-1+r2^-1+r3^-1...)^-1
I = U / Rges
Kannst ja mal nachrechnen ich bin gerade zu faul dafür. Hab ja auch Geburtstag. 

Gruß Sebastian


----------



## lefrog (15 April 2006)

Hallo!

Verständlicher wird das noch, wenn Du die Leistung der Lampen zu Grunde legst... Die Leistung ist ja das Produkt auch Strom und Spannung. 
Bei einer einzelnen Lampe wird sich bei konstanter Spannung und bekannter Leistung ein definierter Stromfluß einstellen. Wenn nun eine zweite parallel angecshloßen wird, dann änder sich die Spannung in der Regel nicht. Auch bei der zweiten Lampe wird sich dann ein definierter Strom einstellen. Diese beiden Ströme addieren sich dann, so dass ein Trafo (oder die Zuleitung) einen höheren Strom liefern muss. 

Wenn die Lampen als konstante Widerstände angesehen werden, dann ändert sich die Leistung an den Lampen nur, wenn die Spannung sich ändert, gleich ob eine oder mehrere angeschloßen sind. Nur sollten hinter einem Trafo in Summe nur soviel Lampenleistung angeschloßen werden, wie der Trafo auch Liefern kann...

Viele Grüße, Tobias


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (15 April 2006)

Anfänger1 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab mal ne dumme frage :
> Wenn ich 8 Hallogenstrahler hab die Parallel zueinander geschalten sind und 7 davon ausfallen!



Hallo,

noch eine Ergänzung zu dem, was die Kollegen schon 
geschrieben haben:

Die Spannung wenn nur noch *eine* Lampe geht 
ist schon etwas höher als wenn alle 8 an sind.

Grund: Eine ideale Spannungsquelle hat keinen 
Innenwiderstand, eine reale dagegen schon, dieser 
ist in Reihe zum Lastwiderstand.

Je mehr Lampen jetzt ausfallen, desto größer wird der 
Lastwiderstand - und desto größer wird die Spannung
am Lastwiderstand. In welchem Maße das ist hängt von 
dem Innenwiderstand des Trafos ab, je höher dieser ist 
desto mehr steigt die Spannung wenn der Lastwiderstand 
größer wird.



			
				seeba schrieb:
			
		

> ... Hab ja auch Geburtstag.  Gruß Sebastian



Ja auch alles Gute zum Geburtstag und viel Glück auf dem 
Weg zum Herr Doktor  

PS: Warum hatte Ihre Geburtstagstorte denn nur drei Kerzen??

Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle


----------



## seeba (15 April 2006)

deltalogic schrieb:
			
		

> Ja auch alles Gute zum Geburtstag und viel Glück auf dem
> Weg zum Herr Doktor
> 
> PS: Warum hatte Ihre Geburtstagstorte denn nur drei Kerzen??


Das lag wohl an dem schlechten Konditor, Markus unser Web-Konditor, der konnte nicht bis 17 zählen.  Vielen Dank! Aber Doktor wollte ich nicht werden. Wenn, dann schon Doktoringenieur.


----------



## anfänger1 (15 April 2006)

Das heißt also das wenn nur eine Lampe angeschlossen ist wird weniger Strom gezogen als wenn 8 an sind .Sommit ist I ges= bei 8 lampen 8mal größer als bei einer Lampe


----------



## Zottel (15 April 2006)

Das einfachste dürfte sein, du stellst dir Wasser statt Strom vor. Die Spannung entspricht dem Druck, Die Stromstärke der Menge pro Zeit (wie dick der Strahl ist). Weil Stromm immer im Kreisfließt, stell dir als Stromquelle eine Pumpe vor, die Wasser im Kreis fördert.
Für die Widerstände der Lampen stell dir ein Rohr vor, dickes Rohr, kleiner Widerstand, dünnes Rohr = großer Widerstand. Parallelschaltung bedeutet, du hast ein Bündel von Rohren. Entsprechend steigt die Menge. Der Druck bleibt aber derselbe. Abgesehen von Deltalogics Anmerkung über den Innenwiderstand: An einer gemeinsamen dicken Zuleitung von der Pumpe zum Rohrbündel hast du halt einen Druckverlust, der mit der Menge zunimmt.


----------



## maxi (18 April 2006)

Huhu Zottel, 
das mit Wasser ist ganz schlecht.
So begreift er später nie elektrische Felder, Kapazitäten und Dioden.


----------



## afk (18 April 2006)

maxi schrieb:
			
		

> Huhu Zottel,
> das mit Wasser ist ganz schlecht.
> So begreift er später nie elektrische Felder, Kapazitäten und Dioden.


Zu meiner Ausbildungszeit vor 20 Jahren (zum Info-Elektroniker) wurde der Vergleich mit Wasser sogar von den Berufschullehrern verwendet, und die aufgezählten Themen hat (zumindest in meinem Jahrgang) trotzdem jeder begriffen, so schlecht kann das also nicht sein.


Gruß Axel


----------



## MSB (18 April 2006)

Zu meiner Berufsschulzeit bis vor 4 Jahren, haben wir solche Grundlagen auch noch mit "Wasser" statt Strom erklärt bekommen.

Gut bei Elektrischen Feldern wirds mit Wasser ziemlich schwierig, 
aber Kapazitäten und Dioden sind auch mit Wasser gut zu erklären.

Mfg


----------



## lefrog (19 April 2006)

Hallo!

Ich schlage Druckluft als Ersatzmedium für Strom vor... 

Ich denke so richtig verstehen kann man das erst, wenn man so "denken" kann wie der Strom. Unser Berufsschullehrer hat immer gesagt "Jungs, ihr braucht den elektroteschnischen Guck. Ein Blick auf eine Schaltung, und ihr müßt sehen wie der Hase läuft"....

Um das in der Praxis umzusetzen, ist es sicherlich von nöten, dass man mit der Funktionsweitse der wichtigsten Bauteile vertraut ist. 

Viele Grüße, Tobias


----------

